# Need help with photo paper.... some that does not give me the chills and willys!



## zandersig (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi all, I am in need of some help. I have an Ink jet printer and I am trying to find the best photo paper that has the same feel as a traditional (old) 35mm print does, I have been back and forth to all the office stores buying paper and taking it back. The problem I am having is that the coating they are now using on photo paper is unbearable to me, when I touch it it gives me the chills like when you rub Styrofoam together and you get the squeaking sound or running fingernails down a chalkboard and you get goosebumps and a chill run down your spine that is what the current glossy photo paper gives me! I have some old photo paper that is about 8 years old and the coating on it is smooth as silk and I can touch it and it feels just like an old 35mm picture that was made from negatives. It was awesome and I have yet to find any paper that can match the feel of it. I have now run out of that paper and I am trying to find some to replace it with. I have tried Cannon, Epson, HP, Office Depot brand, etc, etc.... every brand I have tried now has this crazy coating on it that drives me nuts and I can't touch it without getting chills! What have they done to the photo paper? This old stuff I was using was just a generic brand called "Special Memories" and it's awesome, it has the same slick glossy finish as an old 35mm picture does.

Can anyone help/tell me what to buy so I can get that back? I want it to be at least 70lb or thicker and glossy and have that smooth silky feel as an old 35mm picture does and something that will not give me chills like running fingernails down a chalkboard or rubbing Styrofoam together does. I can't believe how expensive the photo paper is now and I can't even touch it without getting chills up and down my spine! Some of that photo paper is like 40 bucks and it has this awful feel to it. What did they change to make it so unbearable to touch now days?

If anyone has had this same experience or you can help me find something that has a finish just like an old 35mm picture does I will be forever grateful! I have bought and taken back about 8 brands of photo paper during the last 3 weeks and I am ready to give up, so I turned to the internet to get some help.

Thanks all for your help!

Alex


----------



## ann (Dec 24, 2012)

Red River paper company sent out an email about a month ago about a new paper they are going to carry which they claim is similar to silver gelatin paper. At the time they offered a test pack for shipping cost only, but that was only to the first 100 people , etc.

I will have to check my other email address and see if i can find the info.

You keep referring to photo paper, but mention inkjet printer so the info I am taking about is inkjet paper, not traditional silver gelatin paper which is used for chemical printing.

Have you tried Epson's exhibition inkjet paper? Check at Showcase they carry it in varies sizes.


----------



## ann (Dec 25, 2012)

here is the link about the paper on Red River

Baryta Fine Art Photographic Inkjet Paper - San Gabriel SemiGloss Fiber by Red River Paper

The problem is two fold. your comparing a traditional paper from years ago, which could be a variety of surface types (at one time Kodak made 14 different types )to inkjet papers.

Traditional papers have the silver enbeded into the emulsion, ink from an inkjet printer lies on the surface of the  paper, giving a whole different look.

There are inkjet papers these days called photo papers, and then there are inkjet papers, archival in nature and with a wide variety of surfaces types. That is why I recommend Exhibition Fiber, however, it isn't cheap.


----------



## zandersig (Dec 27, 2012)

Yea I am printing it on an Inkjet, I am just looking for some shiny photo like paper that I can touch. All this new stuff gives me the chills like I described up above.

Are you talking about this (Epson Premium Glossy Paper 8.5x11" 20Sh - Showcase I tried that one and it's the same as all the others, the finish on it gives me the chills.


----------



## zandersig (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey Ann, you talking about this? Epson Exhibition Fiber Paper for Inkjet S045033 B&H Photo Video

25 bucks isn't too bad plus it's 13mil.... kinda thick but it should go through my printer I put a 12mil through it with no problem.

Thanks all for the help!


----------



## zandersig (Dec 27, 2012)

Woops! It's actually $40 bucks for 25 sheets of 8.5" x 11"! WOW, I can't afford that right now! Can you think of anything in the $25-$30 dollar range?


----------



## ann (Dec 27, 2012)

That's it, yes it is pricey.

CHeck out the paper at COstco, It is just called photopaper and isn't too bad, about $16 for 150 sheets. 

Whether or not it is the surface your looking for am not sure.  You need to find a store that has some samples to show you before you buy.

You can also check out Sam Flax's on Peachtree street. They carry a wide variety of papers and should have samples, and of course Showcase should have samples, and carry a wide variety of papers.  However, these are consider inkjet papers, not necessarily photo papers and the cost is going to be reflected in that difference.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 27, 2012)

Have you considered this option?
Soft White Cotton Gloves - BLICK art materials


----------



## zandersig (Dec 27, 2012)

You know what, I am just going to order these two sample packs from B&H Photo...
Harman By Hahnemuhle Sampler Pack for Inkjet 13633700 B&H Photo

and

Ilford Galerie Prestige Professional Inkjet Photo Printer

I think it's a good idea, that way I won't waste a bunch of money and hopefully it will have something in there that I am looking for. I will keep you posted after I get it. I just wish the Ilford Galerie Prestige would come in 8.5" x 11"! I mean what are we supposed to do with 8.3" x 11.7"? I guess I will have to tape it down to an 8.5" x 11" regular sheet of paper to get it through my printer. How strange huh?


----------



## zandersig (Dec 27, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Have you considered this option?
> Soft White Cotton Gloves - BLICK art materials



Well.... I am using this photo paper for a project I am doing and I have to touch the paper every time I fill out my checkbook register. But I see where you are coming from. If I was just printing it out and putting it in a frame then it wouldn't matter but I am touching this stuff every few days....


----------

